# Any Mustang fans here?



## Walt41 (Mar 19, 2011)

Some guy in East Aurora NY has 17 custom fiberglass hood molds for cheap, I was wondering if there was a market for them, I could pick them up for cost (free) if anyone wanted them. I just don't know enough about these things to justify the trip and space they will take up. The guy is on CL, his #716-597-1070 if anyone can use them...might be a score.


----------



## danrclem (Mar 19, 2011)

I'm a big Mustang fan but I wouldn't know what to do with them. I could post them on a Mustang site. What years are the molds for?


----------



## cuttingintime (Mar 19, 2011)

1968 mustang fast back best looking car ever made.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Mar 28, 2011)

This is my favorite kind of Mustang.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Mar 28, 2011)

What year are the hoods designed for Walt? I considered one for my 67 Stang and if memory serves me correctly it was around 500 bucks plus shipping 4 years ago.


----------



## 056 kid (Apr 5, 2011)

I LOVE Fox bodys!!!!

Light, used to be cheap, strong, and capable of mind bending speed!!!!!


----------



## Walt41 (Apr 5, 2011)

Somebody got them, hope it works out for them


----------



## Jumper (May 16, 2011)

*Speaking of Speed 2011 Mustang V-6 vs 1970 Boss 302*

From Consumer Reports which tested both

1970 / 2011

Engine 302 ci(5 L) / 227 ci (3.7 L)
HP 290 (gross) / 305(net)
0-60 8 secs / 6.2 secs
1/4 mile 16 [email protected] mph/ 14.8 [email protected] mph
Fuel econ 11 mpg / 24 mpg


----------

